# Spaghetti ...



## Peco (Feb 21, 2012)

A twisted bolognese.


----------



## bieniek (Feb 21, 2012)

looks totally bad to me... Or not totally, but close

Damn it if this is spaghetti


----------



## Peco (Feb 21, 2012)

bieniek said:


> looks totally bad to me... Or not totally, but close
> 
> Damn it if this is spaghetti



lol, it was a challenge where 6 students had to take the dish apart and create something totally different. So maybe bad - but I managed to do what we agreed to do ... and now it's inhaled


----------



## stereo.pete (Feb 21, 2012)

I love the way you deconstructed the dish. Very clever and something you would see in many fine dining restaurants with a sense of humor.


----------



## Peco (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks, Pete - it was a fun challenge


----------



## DK chef (Feb 21, 2012)

LOL  

that´s a nice Spaghetti Pannacotta you got there...you got a lot of elements there..i like it...


----------



## Peco (Feb 21, 2012)

DK chef said:


> LOL
> 
> that´s a nice Spaghetti Pannacotta you got there...you got a lot of elements there..i like it...



Wonder what the guys find out till next week - a twisted eggs benedict maybe :dazed:


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 21, 2012)

Cool pasta volcano. 

k.


----------



## bprescot (Feb 21, 2012)

Alright, I'll ask it. How in the heck did you create the pasta-canoe? Seems like it would be laborious beyond laborious, and the pasta would be shot by the time it was ready for plating. Now, I doubt that's the case, but I just can't wrap my head around how you'd do it!


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 21, 2012)

Very entertaining


----------



## Peco (Feb 21, 2012)

bprescot said:


> Alright, I'll ask it. How in the heck did you create the pasta-canoe? Seems like it would be laborious beyond laborious, and the pasta would be shot by the time it was ready for plating. Now, I doubt that's the case, but I just can't wrap my head around how you'd do it!



A mold, butter, a single spaghetti starting from the bottom, add the next spaghetti where the first ends, build your way to the top and repeat with the next layer etc. ... + time! Not the quickest job in the world and I probably won't do it again


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 21, 2012)

Peco said:


> A mold, butter, a single spaghetti starting from the bottom, add the next spaghetti where the first ends, build your way to the top and repeat with the next layer etc. ... + time! Not the quickest job in the world and I probably won't do it again


Thanks for the technique.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 21, 2012)

It's like...parallel dimension food!


----------



## add (Feb 21, 2012)

Kick azz platin' skilzzz for sure....


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 24, 2012)

Good luck on the deconstructed eggs benni. Definitely want to see that. Nice canoe, love to see stuff like this shows creativity.


----------



## Peco (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, eggs benedict were not selected. Our challenge is Fried/roasted bacon with white potatoes and parsleysauce. In Denmark it's a classic - so it's gonna be fun to reconstruct this dish


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 24, 2012)

must see pics when done. good luck, sounds like it should be fun.


----------



## Peco (Feb 24, 2012)

I will post. Deadline is next friday ...


----------

